
The B-29’s Battle of Kansas (2012) - smacktoward
http://www.airforcemag.com/MagazineArchive/Pages/2012/February%202012/0212b29.aspx
======
perseusmandate
One crazy fact is that the development of the B-29 (which dropped the atom
bomb) was actually more expensive than the Manhattan Project itself

~~~
mirimir
Truth. I mean, I had never heard of it. Sure, I knew that they used B-29s. But
not that it was such a huge project.

------
lutorm
And today there are only 2 flying B-29's left. (Until recently, there was only
one.)

[https://youtu.be/ncUdqT8AxY0?t=261](https://youtu.be/ncUdqT8AxY0?t=261)

